# Funny Hallowen Riddles



## PollyCarbon (Feb 23, 2011)

Share your favorite funny/corny Halloween riddles. One of mine: Why did the skeleton chicken out? (Because he had no guts!)


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

A warlock had identical twin daughters. Even he couldn't tell which witch was which.


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

Why can't skeletons play in church?
_Cause they got no organs!_

What do you call a vampire who's trying to get to the local blood drive?
_A cab!_

And my favorite one:
Do zombies eat with their fingers?
_No, they eat the fingers last._


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

What did one casket say to the other casket?

Is that you coffin?


----------



## Aaaprn (Aug 18, 2011)

ba dum dumm! lol

I thought I'd contribute my one joke that I can remember in my whole life. (I am the worst joke teller ever, and I always mess up the punch lines..) only, PollyCarbon beat me to it. The rendition I remember was: Why didn't the skeleton cross the road? (because he didn't have any guts!)

I have no clue why that one sticks with me, and now I realize I might even be remembering it all wrong! Ah, well. I loved the jokes.


----------



## Spiral Spider (Sep 5, 2011)

Whay do you call a vampire who flips burgers for a living?
Count Spatula.

What do you call a vampire who didn't remember to go to the blood bank?
Nosforgot-to.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

What do you get when you take the circumference of a pumpkin and divide it by its diameter? 

…Pumpkin Pi!


----------



## Chrissy (Sep 23, 2008)

What do you get when you goose a ghost? 

....a handful of sheet!


----------



## Spiral Spider (Sep 5, 2011)

Why can't the walking dead sleep?
They have inZOMBnia.


----------

